# أي شي عن دفة السفينة



## poseidon.lo (1 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
اخواني رجاء كبير
أي حدا ممكن يفيدني بشي عن دفات توجيه السفن 
أي شي تفاصيل
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

